# Finally, I got the bug, mosquito.



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally got my permit. Picked it up on 2/28/13. Went directly to LGS, picked up my mosquito. It finally resides in its rightful home after almost 10 months. Per Sigs instructions, I cleaned all the grease out of it, lightly regreased the rails, and oiled it up. Took my CCI's to the range and helped rebuild the 25 yard target frame. It was cold and a near constant 10-15 mph wind, but I HAD to shoot it. Ran 40 rounds without a blip at 25 yards, 36 on 12x12 paper and 32 inside the rings. Ran 10 at 7 yards and all 10 were in the rings, 2 in the bull! Not to bad for a first timer I thought! Looking forward to a little warmer weather and more range time. My first impression of this little gem is....couldn't ask for more from a plinking gun! Loaded, fired,ejected, reloaded. Slide locked open each time I emptied and it feels great in my hand too!


----------

